# [flash 64bits] ne semble pas toujours détecté

## Kevin57

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci avec adobe-flash et a priori je n'ai trouvé aucun thread ni bug à ce sujet. Il semble bien détecté par Youtube, qui m'affiche des vidéos sans problème, mais deezer n'arrive pas à lire une seule chanson, et Facebook me demande de mettre à niveau flash pour télécharger des photos. J'ai pourtant une version récente déjà :

```
KevinPC ~ # emerge -av adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2  USE="32bit 64bit (multilib) -bindist -nspluginwrapper -vdpau" 9,055 kB
```

La page about:plugins de seamonkey détecte bien un plugin flash : 

```
    Nom de fichier : libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
```

Savez-vous d'où le problème peut venir?

Merci par avance.

Kevin

----------

## guilc

deezer c'est normal : le streaming ne marche pas avec flash 10.2 64 bits "square" (qui est toujours une beta). le reste de l'interface deezer fonctionne par contre.

Tu trouveras sur google tout un tas de gens qui en parlent.

Ton facebook, je suppose que c'est la même chose

----------

## Kevin57

Ah merci, je ne l'avais pas trouvé sur google. Adobe n'a pas encore annoncé de date pour une version stable?

----------

## guilc

Non, la version 64 bits linux est un peu le parent pauvre de flash, ils s'en foutent un brin visiblement...

Ceci dit, le problème ne vient peut-être pas de flash mais du code de deezer...

----------

